# I've got mine started



## chuckwood (Apr 8, 2014)

This year I got stuff planted on time, in mid March. I had a few frost scares but dealt with it by covering plants with styrofoam coffee cups. So far I got four long rows of taters, 3 rows of sugar ann peas, cabbage, broccoli, carrots, two rows of onions, and a row of garlic. Later I'll be transplanting lots of leeks. It's still going down into the 40's at night and I'm paranoid about an April freeze, so the beans, corn, okra, tomatoes etc. are going in later, at least a week from now. I can and freeze, and this year will be my biggest garden ever. Food prices are going up and I'm buying a lot less meat. I'm aiming for producing mostly organically grown produce, with minimum use of fertilizers and pesticides. I'm bringing mulch in by the truckload, and instead of constant rototilling and watering, I'm laying down a carpet of partly composted leaves. This cools the soil and prevents moisture from evaporating out. In dry periods last year, the soil was still moist under the leaves. Leaves also prevent weeds from growing. Its a lot of work but once it's done, there's not much more work involved.


----------



## chucker (Apr 8, 2014)

looks good ! the mulch/compost works well like you said.. in years past it was a lot of weeding ,and then the light came on! now it's a pleasure to pull a few weeds! watering hasn't been an issue for me as I use a drip system to water from the over flow from the minnow tank ... watering both the garden and fresh water for the chickens!.. our ground up here in north central Minnesota is becoming brown again but the ground is still hard as a rock 3" underneath... cant wait to sink my fingers in good ole mother earth!!


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have broccoli, cauliflower and cabbage planted. They are about 8" tall now.

I also have 3 rows of onions, 1 shallot, 1 white onion and 1 purple onion.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 9, 2014)

Taters and cold season greens are in.

Onion & Pea rows I dug up on Sunday, but wanted to let the soil mellow before I raked it smooth and planted them. Hopefully Saturday or sooner!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 13, 2014)

Onions, Peas, and the following six-packs:
2 x Broccoli
Cauliflower
Celery
2 x Red Cabbage
2 x Green Cabbage

My Broccoli & Cauliflower all bolted last year in the odd warm weather we had early. Celery, one of these years I'm sure I'll get a crop  Cabbage seems to be pretty foolproof.

Had mulch to spread around what I planted, but the wind picked up this afternoon so I best hold off.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 13, 2014)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Onions, Peas, and the following six-packs:
> 2 x Broccoli
> Cauliflower
> Celery
> ...


 i never had good luck with the cole crops early except cabbage.never tried celery but think that does better later summer into fall. i start planting cole crops shortly after 4th of july. some of the newer varieties are more heat tolerant.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 21, 2014)

Converted a bit more of the lawn to productive use today -- put Leek transplants on the left, Kale seed on the right. 

Dunno how the Leeks will do -- I don't do well starting stuff. I need to get a grow light so they don't get leggy. I've hardened them off a bit, and we have mild temps and showers next couple days so hopefully they'll do OK.


----------

